# Frothy mouth



## m2cinfo (Oct 4, 2013)

I just go a 1.5 year old Boer/??? mix, she has adapted well, eats, pees, and poops normal. My concern is she some times has a frothy/foamy mouth, she has been wormed and eats the same as the other 3 Kikos any thought on what may cause this? It's not an everyday or all day occurance. And of course when she does this is when she wants to nuzzle or lick your hand. Yuck Goat slobber


----------



## elevan (Oct 4, 2013)

Frothy mouth can be caused by bloat or choke.  Though it sounds like this isn't the case in your goat.  

Another cause of frothy mouth is eating larger quantities of  calcium oxalate - I suspect this is likely the cause of your goat's foaming mouth.

Keep an eye out for signs of bloat  though just in case.

And welcome to BYH!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 4, 2013)

I have a buck that froths all the time when he chews his cud.


----------



## porkchop48 (Oct 4, 2013)

Elvis my fainter buck was doing that about 2 weeks ago. I caught him and when I did was in for a shock. He was sooo skinny. He has long hair so it was not noticable ( the weight loss).

My first thought was he was choking but did not seem to be in distress.  We thought maybe he had eaten something and got it caught in his cud or throat but it was not totally blocking it. So we tubed him. Nothing. 

he would hold hay in his mouth, chew it but it would just fall right back out. 

Took him to the vet the next day and learned that Elvis was also unable to see and was diagnosed with Polio or Listerosis and then treatment was started for both. .

The vert told me he thought that the foaming was from not having the neurological control to be able to swallow which could have been a sign of either Listo or Polio. 

Elvis was prescribed 3 days of banamine, 5 days of Pen G, and 5 days of thiamine.  By day 2 of treatment elvis was able to take small amounts of food and started to perk up a bit. After 5 days of treatment and another week penned up he has finally been turned back out into the field.

Not saying that is what your goat had/ has... Just sharing what my frothy goat ended up being.


----------



## Rocco (Oct 4, 2013)

Ditto what OneFineAcre says. We have some foamy chewers. We even have one doe that likes to hold a cud in her cheek like a chaw of tobacco...she leaks foamy green stuff. Her kids were always getting it on them as well.


----------



## m2cinfo (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the information, She eats/swallows fine. I will keep an eye on her and check with my vet.


----------

